# HSDPA/3G Dongle Data Limit



## thavinci (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi!

I'm hopying someone can assist me if like to find a way to limit the amount of data that can be transferred across a interface for each month!

I want to attach a HSDPA dongle to my FreeBSD box to provide my network with internet access however I cannot exceed 1Gb per month to avoid heavy charges.

Does anyone know of additional packages in ports or a suggestion as to how to go about this?


Regards


----------

